# Bring back the Users and Groups control panel



## chris v (Oct 7, 2001)

Or at least move the ability to set access for external users from Net Info Manager to the Users control panel.

The biggest roadblock i've come across in OS X has been trying to configure access for my other Macs, via ethernet.

I figured it out, eventually, by reading forums, and surfing several help sites, but the Net Info Manager is NOT exactly the first place an experienced OS 9 person would intuitively look, and the interface, once you get there, is clunky. I had to just guess how to change priveliges for users, but I got it right, eventually.

HOW ABOUT PRINTING (ON PAPER) A REAL MANUAL?!?

CV


----------



## cyberwj (Oct 7, 2001)

> _Originally posted by chris v _
> *
> HOW ABOUT PRINTING (ON PAPER) A REAL MANUAL?!?
> 
> CV *


----------



## MacSub (Oct 9, 2001)

Naaa, It works better now than with OS9...keep this user config in OSX


----------



## macavenger (Oct 9, 2001)

I would agree that it works better than in OS 9, but there should be an easier way to change things than NetInfo Manager. Even though I kind of like it. Of course, I kind of like the terminal too, so maybe it is just me


----------



## neutrino23 (Oct 15, 2001)

"This makes it impossible to set up a system under OS X where, for example, your colleages could add/modify files in a folder, while clients could access the same folder, but not modify files. "

Just a thought, could you put an alias of the folder your colleagues write to into the clients read only folder?


----------

